# Spray Paint smell



## concepthomes1 (Jul 2, 2012)

I refreshed the paint on my Summit viper today and I can still smell the spray paint very strongly. Will it go away on its own? Do you have to do something special?


----------



## Bowsniper100 (Jul 28, 2012)

Should be gone by opening morning


----------



## loworange88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah it might smell for a few days while it cures. It will go away though.


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

Try Scent Away, I know it works for gasoline smell on my hands.


----------



## Deer Tricker (Dec 17, 2009)

Put it in direct sun on hot days for 4-5 days if you can. I do a lot of feeders, carts and other stuff and use a lot of spray paint. The hotter the better. It will also "bake" it and give you a harder finish if you can keep it in direct hot sun. Works great and works fast.. I would recommend you take your seat off so it wont fade in the heat..(I will if its real hot.) Dont worry about your straps, they will be fine.

Good luck.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

Deer Tricker said:


> Put it in direct sun on hot days for 4-5 days if you can. I do a lot of feeders, carts and other stuff and use a lot of spray paint. The hotter the better. It will also "bake" it and give you a harder finish if you can keep it in direct hot sun. Works great and works fast.. I would recommend you take your seat off so it wont fade in the heat..(I will if its real hot.) Dont worry about your straps, they will be fine.
> 
> Good luck.


x 2


----------



## FarmerPaul (Jun 9, 2005)

Leave it out in the sun . Most enamel spray paints need 7 days a room temp and 50 % RH to fully cure . A week in 80 plus temps will do the trick .


----------



## concepthomes1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Never thought of the direct sunlight option. Thanks guys


----------



## Ky Bob (Nov 11, 2003)

deer tricker said:


> put it in direct sun on hot days for 4-5 days if you can.


x4....................


----------



## eversboys (Jul 7, 2007)

Make sure you lock it down so it doesnt walk away.


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Sunlite!


----------



## Deers1ayer (Aug 12, 2012)

Scent a way just a guess


----------

